# Those waterfalls!



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2008)

I see that although they dont officially start until next week, all the waterfalls have now been seen working. What I dont understand is that all the scaffolding and stuff is totally visible.Its hardly The Gates is it?

I just wondered what the opinion is of people in NY.Is there the excitement that surrounded The Gates or not?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2008)

No idea what you're talking about so I googled.  I'd be happy for him to come to the UK and do the same


----------



## D (Jun 22, 2008)

Eliasson's work is gorgeous - I saw a big exhibition of it in San Francisco earlier this year .  I'm psyched to see the waterfalls.  I saw an extraordinary production of Macbeth last night next to the Manhattan Bridge and didn't see the waterfall at all, but couldn't see the base of the bridge from my seat.


----------



## D (Jun 22, 2008)

Oops - and I also couldn't see it because it's at the Brooklyn Bridge anchor, no the Manhattan Bridge.


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> No idea what you're talking about so I googled.  I'd be happy for him to come to the UK and do the same




Those are just artists impressions and I agree they look stunning, the reality is a little different tho!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2008)

1927 said:


> Those are just artists impressions and I agree they look stunning, the reality is a little different tho!
> 
> http://www.newyorkology.com/






I see what you mean


----------



## D (Jun 22, 2008)

that photo from newyorkology makes the waterfall look cool and ugly at the same time


----------



## 1927 (Jun 22, 2008)

I am so disapointed, I am so pleased that i didnt book flights over to see them. I saw the gates and was blown away, didnt think they were going to be anything special but walking around Central park in the snow, amongst the Gates was an amazing experience.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 22, 2008)

1927 said:


> I am so disapointed, I am so pleased that i didnt book flights over to see them. I saw the gates and was blown away, didnt think they were going to be anything special but walking around Central park in the snow, amongst the Gates was an amazing experience.




Not EVERYONE'S been to New York you know.  Do I have to Google everything?


----------



## jayeola (Jun 22, 2008)

The scaffolding and water  thing looks ugly IMO.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 22, 2008)

how is it powered?


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's where, and how -- 






How the water falls







Persoanlly I like the one under the Brooklyn Bridge most but it is probably best to visit the Governors Island falls and, hopefully, view all of them (or at least the other two or three installations) at the same time.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 23, 2008)

fugly apart from the fake, digitally-enhanced ones, which look good, but fake as fuck.


----------



## jayeola (Jun 23, 2008)

Very fugley. I wonder if there's gonna be one of them over here. Where would be the ideal place to have one? (Extra points for photoshop jobbies)


----------



## softybabe (Jun 24, 2008)

oh goody ...we're going that way morrow (tuesday)...i'll have a look see


----------



## chair (Jul 3, 2008)

i think its really cool


----------



## D (Jul 3, 2008)

softybabe said:


> oh goody ...we're going that way morrow (tuesday)...i'll have a look see



What did you think?


----------



## softybabe (Jul 3, 2008)

D said:


> What did you think?



Didnt see it  ...how could i have missed some that big 

We went on a statue cruise and i suppose it didnt go close enough...i saw the brookyn bridge


----------



## Constellations (Jul 9, 2008)

I was expecting something totally cooler than this


----------



## Concrete Meadow (Jul 15, 2008)

It's like ... the emperor's new clothes?

Perhaps I'm looking at them through a fine toothed comb but the structures are much less impressive than they seemed on paper. From an *artistic* point of view, this installation should really be remained unbuilt. But from a commercial angle, the city is making some money (but probably not as much as mayor Bloomberg had hoped for, no?) out of this gig.

How I miss Robert Smithson


----------

